# board foot cost calculator



## edstreet (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a board foot calculator I made, it's in excel and published to a web page.  I am going to port it to something else so our friends that's NOT using pc's can also view and use this.

http://wetlands.simplyaquatics.com/d/15566-3/BF-calc.htm

http://wetlands.simplyaquatics.com/d/25641-1/board+feet+calc.xls
This one is the .xls file itself

Basically you enter L x W x D and the cost, it returns the price per board foot. you can also enter the cubic inch if you happen to know that.

Ed


----------



## DocRon (Dec 27, 2007)

Ed
Thanks for the handy calculator. I added another step. Taking your board ft calculation, I added a cell to enter the price per board foot and let it calculate the total cost. Should be useful for ordering wood from a supplier.
Ron


----------



## edstreet (Dec 27, 2007)

OH I totally forgot about that part, that's a good idea.

Ed


----------

